#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  For those living in a village..How much do you drink??

## Jeremia

I lived in an Isaan village for 8 years and drank way too much such that it was the downfall of my marriage..It seemed to me EVERYBODY was pissed all the time...A typical day would be to drink a small bottle of seesip degree before 0800 then sleep for a couple of hours..5 or 6 bottles of beers in the afternoon then open a bottle of Spey..the rest of the day I can't remember!!


I am now much happier and have lived in  Central Thailand for 5 years so far....My daily average is now less than 2 bottles of beer..but never more than 3.

So how much do YOU inbibe in the village??

----------


## the dogcatcher

couple of Chang stubbies in the day, 3 quarters bootle Sang Som at night, and a spliff or two.

----------


## Stinky

I live in Issan for only 1 year and that was too much for me, the boredom got to me and I drank to excess. A good friend of mine drank himself to death, that's when I decided to get back to places where I had  Farang company

----------


## smeden

2 or 3 large chang during the day and a scotch or 2 in the ewening        ::chitown::  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

2 leo's of an evening, but keep myself busy during the day.

----------


## Jeremia

> 2 leo's of an evening, but keep myself busy during the day.


Yep I think this is the key...I wait for the kids to come back from school then go on a bit of a bike ride...the beer slips down really well then !!

As for locals I think it is just the basic thing of fertile soil that makes the difference..In Isaan it was one harvest a year...where I am now in the Pitchit / KPPT basin it is all year round so no time for drinkies!!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Between 0 & 6 bottles of Leo a week. Usually no more than 2 or 3.

----------


## crippen

Try to stick to no more than two tinnies a day! Big problem in Issean,being pissed all the time.Stuffs too cheap. ::chitown::

----------


## Dan

Sometimes a couple of bottles at the weekend, sometimes nothing.

----------


## jandajoy

When I'm here??? Probably far too much. All good fun though.

----------


## isanyokel

1 Large Leo a day,except when there's a party and on Saturdays into Roi-Et to 
watch the footie then the wife HAS to drive home.Keep busy is the answer. ::chitown::

----------


## jandajoy

> Between 0 & 6 bottles of Leo a week. Usually no more than 2 or 3.


Are you serious? 

6 bottles of Leo a week tops?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Between 0 & 6 bottles of Leo a week. Usually no more than 2 or 3.
> 
> 
> Are you serious? 
> 
> 6 bottles of Leo a week tops?


Usually, yes. Last week was a heavy one because I had a friend visit me.

In the last seven days...

Fri - 6 or 7 large Leos
Sat - 2 small glasses.
Sun - 0
Mon - 0
Tue - 0
Wed - 0
Today - 2 Large Leos

Why? Do I come across as being a drunkard?  :Confused:

----------


## jandajoy

> Why? Do I come across as being a drunkard?


YES.... a complete Alki.   :Smile: 



No, not at all. I admire your abstemiosness. (your ability not to drink.)  :Smile: 

I try to stick to a "one day on - one day off" routine when home. 

More of a guideline than a rule, but it keeps things in perspective. 

I don't drink when working so that's 10 weeks dry. 

Must admit to enjoying the ice cold small Leos, the occasional Lao Kao, or 100 pipers when home.

Each to their own.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Between 0 & 6 bottles of Leo a week. Usually no more than 2 or 3.


Steady now.

----------


## anto2

I try and keep under  12 large Chang light beers a day .I dont touch the hard stuff though . :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> 12 large Chang light beers a day


Can't stand that stuff. Mega hangovers.   :Sad:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Why? Do I come across as being a drunkard?
> 
> 
> YES.... a complete Alki.  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to drink a lot when in Bangkok, but now I have a family to care for and I'm my own boss, so I can't afford to lose the plot because of drinking too much. And, I'm happier for it.

----------


## jandajoy

> And, I'm happier for it.


Good on ya, mate.

----------


## blackgang

I have lived in Central 8 years and in CM a year before that, I have not had a beer for 20 years before that, and celebrated my 20 year dry anniversary my first night incountry at an AA meeting in CM.
I figure if I don't have one then I do not have to keep track of how many I have had, makes it impossible to have to many that way.
I do open a beer now and again tho, to make a beef stew or a beer batter for my Fish and Chips.

And I can swear to MTD going for days without a drink, he spent some time here and had none, as well as some other folks that have came to visit, but I will not violate their anonymity by saying who they are.

----------


## kingwilly

> I lived in an Isaan village for 8 years and drank way too much such that it was the downfall of my marriage..It seemed to me EVERYBODY was pissed all the time...A typical day would be to drink a small bottle of seesip degree before 0800 then sleep for a couple of hours..5 or 6 bottles of beers in the afternoon then open a bottle of Spey..the rest of the day I can't remember!!
> 
> 
> I am now much happier and have lived in  Central Thailand for 5 years so far....My daily average is now less than 2 bottles of beer..but never more than 3.
> 
> So how much do YOU inbibe in the village??


Drinking a bottle before 8.00am? Small or not WTF where you thinkin? 

Me, I drink about 3 beers and perhaps 1/3 bottle scotch or irish a day, but I try and have 1 or 2 alcohol free days a week

----------


## jandajoy

> Me, I drink about 3 beers and perhaps 1/3 bottle scotch or irish a day, but I try and have 1 or 2 alcohol free days a week kingwilly is offline Add to kingwilly's Reputation Report Post




Which days?

I'll post on them days.    :Smile:

----------


## malice

> Me, I drink about 3 beers and perhaps 1/3 bottle scotch or irish a day, but I try and have 1 or 2 alcohol free days a week


You live in a village?  :Confused:

----------


## Rural Surin

> Between 0 & 6 bottles of Leo a week. Usually no more than 2 or 3.


This limitation is a sound one. One can easily find themselves caught up in the 'drinking to numb' game. Need to keep oneself busy and occupied......these predisposed lifestyles of needing to be bored, therefore I'll drink myself to death are quite pathetic.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> Me, I drink about 3 beers and perhaps 1/3 bottle scotch or irish a day, but I try and have 1 or 2 alcohol free days a week
> 
> 
> You live in a village?


High-end suburbs. He just wants to fit into the duscussion, Missy. :Smile:

----------


## malice

> This limitation is a sound one. One can easily find themselves caught up in the 'drinking to numb' game. Need to keep oneself busy and occupied......these predisposed lifestyles of needing to be bored, therefore I'll drink myself to death are quite pathetic.


This is the crux of the problem.






> High-end suburbs. He just wants to fit into the duscussion, Missy


There's a 'Village Club' in Jakarta, prolly referring to _that_ village  :mid:

----------


## dirtydog

> and celebrated my 20 year dry anniversary my first night incountry at an AA meeting in CM.


Sounds like a real great party  :Smile:

----------


## blackgang

Damn right, and I woke up the next morning feeling as good as I was going to feel all day.
Sure beats a hangover.

----------


## Spin

I bottle of Sang Som, per week. Can't drink beer anymore as it turns me into a fat bastard too quickly.

Theres a lovely couple of farangs that live over the way from me. Between them they get through a dozen large bottles of Mekhong Whisky and 5 boxes of large chang....every week.

Thats Aussies for ya :Smile:

----------


## daveboy

When I'm in my issarn village I usually drink one of those thai bottles of brandy each time I go out which is most nights.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by malice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kingwilly
> ...


Its a posh village just outside jakarta, and tonights bottle was a cognac

----------


## Jeremia

> Originally Posted by Jeremia
> 
> 
> I lived in an Isaan village for 8 years and drank way too much such that it was the downfall of my marriage..It seemed to me EVERYBODY was pissed all the time...A typical day would be to drink a small bottle of seesip degree before 0800 then sleep for a couple of hours..5 or 6 bottles of beers in the afternoon then open a bottle of Spey..the rest of the day I can't remember!!
> 
> 
> I am now much happier and have lived in Central Thailand for 5 years so far....My daily average is now less than 2 bottles of beer..but never more than 3.
> 
> So how much do YOU inbibe in the village??
> ...


Yep it was stupid...It is so easy to get addicted to seesip degree..It gives you an immediate rush and seems to leave just as quickly...I will not touch the stuff now no matter how much people ( farang or thai) try to coax me...

----------


## mtone9317

What is my daily intake of alcohol? None.
I quit 26 years ago. Too many problems> wrecked cars>lost jobs> broken friendships> .
Today I have friends and money in my pocket. 
Not to say that I am better than anyone, but just to tell what my experience was with alcohol.
Socrates said "it does a man's soul good to get drunk once in awhile"

but what he didn't say was ...but not every night.

----------


## somtamslap

> It is so easy to get addicted to seesip degree


 That seesip degree is naughty stuff. So many in my neighbourhood supping from the M150 bottles from the moment they get up. It's a killer too, my wife's friend died at 31 last year and she constantly smelt of the stuff.

----------


## BobR

> I live in Issan for only 1 year and that was too much for me, the boredom got to me and I drank to excess. A good friend of mine drank himself to death, that's when I decided to get back to places where I had  Farang company



It took that long?  I spent the longest week of my life up there once, never again.

----------


## smeden

if people in the village give out beer or buse i normaly buy somthing back but i always tell them that i am poor and not have any money but it seems to work in my village            ::chitown::  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Unless we have company I never drink alcohol at home and never felt the need to have a drink in the evening.

When I am out, either in Bangkok or Pattaya I normally drink between 1/2 to 1 litre of JW Black Label over the course of an evening, not including a few beers to kick off.

I probably have at least one big piss up a week these days and it is taking me days to recover due to my advancing age.

----------


## smeden

> Unless we have company I never drink alcohol at home and never felt the need to have a drink in the evening.
> 
> When I am out, either in Bangkok or Pattaya I normally drink between 1/2 to 1 litre of JW Black Label over the course of an evening, not including a few beers to kick off.
> 
> I probably have at least one big piss up a week these days and it is taking me days to recover due to my advancing age.


if it takes days to recover u must be older than me                :smiley laughing:

----------


## Loy Toy

> if it takes days to recover u must be older than me


I probably am mate but having drank fairly heavily for the last 20 years has taken its toll on my staying power.

Anyway you Vikings are better drinkers then us Aussies.  :Smile:

----------


## smeden

> Originally Posted by smeden
> 
> if it takes days to recover u must be older than me
> 
> 
> I probably am mate but having drank fairly heavily for the last 20 years has taken its toll on my staying power.
> 
> Anyway you Vikings are better drinkers then us Aussies.


sorry i cudent help it just ordinary mobbing       :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

nothing

----------


## tonann60

:Aussie: make sure the wife puts out 2or 3 times a day and you will drink less and wont be so bored. mine does and she knows that if she stops we will go back to pattaya


> Originally Posted by Jeremia
> 
> 
> I lived in an Isaan village for 8 years and drank way too much such that it was the downfall of my marriage..It seemed to me EVERYBODY was pissed all the time...A typical day would be to drink a small bottle of seesip degree before 0800 then sleep for a couple of hours..5 or 6 bottles of beers in the afternoon then open a bottle of Spey..the rest of the day I can't remember!!
> 
> 
> I am now much happier and have lived in Central Thailand for 5 years so far....My daily average is now less than 2 bottles of beer..but never more than 3.
> 
> So how much do YOU inbibe in the village??
> ...

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Between 0 & 6 bottles of Leo a week. Usually no more than 2 or 3.
> 
> 
> Are you serious? 
> 
> 6 bottles of Leo a week tops?


 
he forgot to mention the Chang and Singha

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by jandajoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> ...


No Chang or Singha for me.

The Midget bought home 6 bottles of Dark Beer Laos from Laos (strangely) the other day. I used one to marinade a lump of pork in before roasting it last night. Then the marinade became gravy. It was seriously delicious.

Got 5 bottles left, but will probably wait until next week when the Midget can drink the wine she bought back (Buddhist Lent until the 4th).

----------


## MeMock

Boy I love that dark beer laos and am so annoyed that here in Ubon we can not do a border run to go and buy some without forking out 1,500 baht for a visa.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Just send the missus over.

----------


## MeMock

We both can't be away from the shop at the moment.  :Sad: 

Good news is that I need to do a border run in 2 weeks time  :Smile:

----------


## nedwalk

> Anyway you Vikings are better drinkers then us Aussies


well excuse me!

----------


## Anthony Morrison

I spent some time with my girlfriend and her parents in their village near Siam Ngam in the province of Kamphaeng Phet, and it wasn't how much I was drinking it was how much all of the villagers who came to visit me every day were drinking, on me.

Tony

----------


## the dogcatcher

I think I'm an alky.

----------


## blackgang

> I think I'm an alky.


Could be, lot of em around, I know I am one..
But I haven't had to have a drink in damn near 30 years either. :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

Whilst i dont live in a village, a box of san mig light a day is the norm, would be more if i was not working fulltime (12hrs a day X 5 days a week).

----------


## the dogcatcher

You lot don't drink at all in my book. Oh God I didn't realise. I AM an alky.... Jesus I need a drink.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I had a whole bottle of Dark Beer Lao today!

----------


## the dogcatcher

> I had a whole bottle of Dark Beer Lao today!


You must be slaughtered.

----------


## zubber

back home in london just sensible small amounts but at my place in isaan its really bad heavy consumtion all the time .luckily i am not there a lot of the time otherwise i would end up dead with my liver giving up .

----------


## the dogcatcher

I'm doomed, another bottle of SS today. Is my life so empty, it must be, nothing left but to drink myself to death?  Bollox, go and play golf tomorrow, drink some more and do a couple of whores. Sortid!

----------


## Norton

> Why? Do I come across as being a drunkard?


Post quality and motorcycle riding ability. :Smile: 

I drink so little it's not even worth keeping track of.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Post quality and motorcycle riding ability.


I was thinking about that the other day. Sorry you had to do all those miles at that pace. It'd do my head in now as well.

----------


## Rascal

Thai whiskey? Death wish I think? Certain death!

----------


## Rascal

Maybe you just need Jesus????

----------


## BillyBobThai

I am now working on my second bottle, 350 ml, of Hong Thong Thai whiskey.  I do this 2 to 3 times a week.  It is the best and cheapest medication I have found to date. No prescription needed.  I think that the bigest problem that we people, who drink to excess have, is not having enough to keep ourselves occupied all day.  If I want to die early, I will keep drinking.  BlackGang learned 30 years ago what alcohol will do, hopefully I will do the same.

----------


## Jeremia

> Maybe you just need Jesus????


YEH..Get him plugged into the klong..turn it into wine...HAS to be better than that Thai shit!!..Just don't give me any of that sticky stuff to put in my mouth..I like my beer to have body not my food..

----------


## tartempion

I live in Issaan and I don't drink.
I must be the only one around here.

----------


## Boon Mee

How much do I drink in my Village?  One or two Chan's after the day's labors - can't drink during the day or it would be even less productive than normal.  In the evening, a glass of wine with dinner.  Don't go on the piss too often anymore or the next day is a total loss...

----------


## Loy Toy

> Don't go on the piss too often anymore or the next day is a total loss...


Well that rules out me for tomorrow or in fact today as it works out, but what a night.  :Smile: 

Goodnight.........Hic!

----------


## sabang

I drink less here in Isaan than I did in Pattaya. But I've also learned to treat that bluddy Lao Khao with respect in the process.

----------


## MeMock

Hey sabang, how did the boat races and the missus food go the other weekend?

----------


## brisie

14-18 singha kabong a day. 11am to 9pm. Don't drink any spirits or whiskey khoa/cow.
May seem like a lot of booze a day but when you spread over the time it's just over 1 an hour.
Thais drink to get drunk I drink because I enjoy it

----------


## davearn

> Maybe you just need Jesus????


Why, can he get cheap booze?

----------


## pet coon

The Jesus I know drinks Tequila and will chase it with a beer during the heat of the day.

----------


## tom21

i live in issan and do not drink. when i was home with the wife i drank a lot and that is why i am here.

----------


## 3point14

You have to have something to do to keep you either out of the pub or off the grog and there is not enough up country for me.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You have to have something to do to keep you either out of the pub or off the grog and there is not enough up country for me.


Work?

----------


## CQFarmer

Wine is sooo expensive in Korat; more like an investment than a purchase. Still it is good for limiting the drinking to one glass with lots of ice at night before bed. A bottle lasts a week. Do you think I have a drinking problem? :Aussie:

----------


## chitown

*How much do you drink??

*8 to 10 bottles of water a day.

----------


## sabang

> I drink less here in Isaan than I did in Pattaya.


Remains true, but I'm going native with it- I do most of my drinking in the bladdy morning these days.  :Aussie:

----------


## StrontiumDog

I drink twice a week, in the big mango or out of town. Never been someone who can drink everyday. I begin to feel really shit after 2 or 3 days of drinking. No idea why but I feel sluggish and unable to function. However, when I drink, I am the proverbial fish.

----------


## Takeovers

> However, when I drink, I am the proverbial fish.


I don't know if I should envy you for that. When I drink I just get depressed and tired which is worse for all the jolly people around me. So I limit it to a beer with lunch or dinner. Never managed to get lifted up by alcohol.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Yeah, it's strange how drink affects people differently. Some get aggressive, some get down, I am a happy drunk. It gives me a major buzz, tons of energy and a total lack of care to everything. 

If it wasn't for the fact that I can't stand to drink again for several days after, I'd say I'm perfect alcoholic material.

----------


## helge

After 2 month of the sweet life, I have gone on the Wagon for a week. My body simply doesn't agree with my intake, and lack of exersize/work.
No Brandy accompagnying the 3 mugs of morning coffee.
Cut the 10+ beers a day down to zero, and ciggies cut by 3/4.
And I'm feeling better and looking forward to a Christmas Eve, back on the Leo  :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

Why do you guys feel that you need to drink at all?

----------


## helge

Because of the Wife ? :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Because of the Wife ?


Why not :

- get her drunk instead? Once she passes out, enjoy yourself
- not get married to begin with?

If your existence is based on inebriation and rendering yourself unconscious, then what's the point of living?

----------


## Spin

^ To lessen the effect of meeting miserable fuckers like you?

----------


## nedwalk

^now that is ferkin funny!, and bloody true

----------


## teddy

marry a wife who you can enjoy doing things with as an uneducated peasant sex worker loses it's attraction after hearing for the 1,000th time 'you no good'.

----------


## StrontiumDog

> Why do you guys feel that you need to drink at all?


I'd explained...

It gives me a huge buzz, lots of energy and a happy go lucky, can't care or think about anything, love life and everything and everyone, type of feeling. What's not to like?

----------


## ferretface

when i lived in korat 4 years ago i used to guzzle 10 chiangs a day.then i found a place that sold tiger draught....heaven.when im in the uk,which is 90percent of my time,im teetotal.i only drink when im in thailand,makes my stay more tolerable.like the line in the movie whiskey galore...the grass was greener,the sky more blue,life in tody was bearable again.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Man I'd hate to think what my grog consumption was in Thailand. Sure several people around here encountered me mid bender and shit I hardly remember. My last 5 years I had a duty free grog entitlement associated with my visa which included about 60 * 1 litre bottles of whiskey + 120 * bottles of wine + too many boxes of imported beers a year. I still drink every day but try to keep it around 8-10 cans a beer a night after work. Looking at the average punter back in Australia I think I'm doing ok, lots of mates are doing a box of beer a day.

----------


## jandajoy

> a duty free grog entitlement associated with my visa which included about 60 * 1 litre bottles of whiskey + 120 * bottles of wine + too many boxes of imported beers a year.


Crickey ! Half your luck..... :Smile:

----------


## Jeremia

Interesting to visit on old thread initially refering to my old drinking problems in the village...Now when I am at home I have one bottle of beer at lunch and 2 bottles at night..but not that Leo shite..


Whilst I am away...2 to 3 bottles of wine a night!!!

----------


## nigelandjan

we was at home in Issan for a month in Feb this year and all I drank was 7up + the black coke label mixed from 7/11 ,,,,,,,,mind you got collared to buy boxes of Chang ( I think ) for the family ,, they normally phone some guy up ,, he turns up ,, and yes ,you know who pays . Got offered ,looked like some home made spirits ,, the smell made me retch ,, so no I am quite happy with the coke + 7up mix ,, cant see me changing tack in a couple of years time when Im there full time ,, ( however time will tell  ) cheeeeeeeeeeeeers !

----------


## sabang

I'm drinking less now than when I lived in Pattaya and Hong Kong. Went 2.5 days without a drink recently, I can't remember the last time that happened.

Generally, I don't like drinking in the heat of the day so much. Early morning or evening works. An early morning beer breakfast at a local shop is quite a pleasant start, but if I have a couple of beers for brekkie I don't normally bother with a beer in the evening. In Pattaya I'd quite often sit down and have 4-5 large Leo, although my record was 11. I sat down and drank five Leo here once, at our local 'forest shop'. They still talk about it now.  :Smile: 

I don't know if my new modest drinking habit is because of the rural lifestyle, or just because i'm not getting any younger. Not complaining though.

----------


## matchless51

Thankyou gentlemen, i've been pondering this question about my own habits of late, seems i only drink when i'm sober, can get through a bottle of vodka in 2 days and 4-5 large beers when i fell like a drink as well, noticed i've been getting a bit nasty (for good reason of course) so been drinking privately, thanks again, it's bit of a wake up.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I don't know if my new modest drinking habit is because of the rural lifestyle, or just because i'm not getting any younger. Not complaining though.


Less bad influences there? In Pattaya you were a lot more likely to have a friend pass by and stay for a beer or two.

Saying that, I've been promising a trip down your way for over a year now. It'll happen one day!

----------


## mingmong

me drink in the Village 2>3 times a week,{3-5 big Leos}  in Oz on the ship I had 1 beer in 5 weeks! feel much better to drink at home and compare the Price in Oz!!!!  

after living 4 years in Bkk, and North I hate to pay the prices in Oz. food too is Pang and Service! Hello? whats that! better have the wife tell me to slow down then ruin my Health, cant complain.........lifes good :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ^ To lessen the effect of meeting miserable fuckers like you?


Awesome - glad I am doing my part in contributing to the culling, via cirrhosis, of the population from miserable fucks like yourself.





> It gives me a huge buzz, lots of energy and a happy go lucky, can't care or think about anything, love life and everything and everyone, type of feeling. What's not to like?


Interesting delusion -- I get the same experience and feeling every single day, without a drop of booze. Only thing more worrisome is that you imply that without the booze, you have none of that.





> marry a wife who you can enjoy doing things with as an uneducated peasant sex worker loses it's attraction after hearing for the 1,000th time 'you no good'.


Seems quite a few guys don't quite clue in to that tiny bit of wisdom....

----------


## Nawty

Daffney....cue :angelic music and icon:.....then the :cocksucker: icon.


I don't drink either.

daffney is on a natural high.....he should learn to fart less.

----------


## jamescollister

I live in a village, 135 km to the nearest farang bar and drink beer almost ever night, as I am doing right now. TV is crap and except for the wife no one speaks English for at least 20 km. So as the sun sets and the family settle down to watch soap[ la con] I crack a cold one or two. Thats life in rural Issan.

----------


## dirtydog

Why would you want to live somewhere like that?

----------


## killerbees

^He, like the rest of us, is obviously a Thai-o-phile, DD.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stinky

It's the great escape, the getthefcukoutofitallness, doesn't suit me though  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

> Saying that, I've been promising a trip down your way for over a year now. It'll happen one day!


Yeh, yeh. I'll probably be up your way first.  :mid:

----------


## Rural Surin

> Why would you want to live somewhere like that?


Why wouldn't you...??

----------


## jamescollister

Why would you want to live somewhere like that?

Peace, tranquility and contentment. Of course I get a bit stir crazy at time. Then it's pack the wife and kids in the truck and off to the big city of Ubon. A few days there and I can't wait to go home. 
By the way if you type my name into youtube I have some videos about the place. Jim

----------


## sabang

> Why would you want to live somewhere like that?


I love the insects. Around here, we eat them before they eat us.

----------


## Norton

> I love the insects. Around here, we eat them before they eat us.


Similar to Patters then, innit. :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Under attack as we speak. Code Red.
Meng Mao blitzkrieg.

----------


## Norton

> Meng Mao blitzkrieg.


They don't bite but keep your mouth shut.

----------


## Rascal

Be a contest to see who drinks the most. Add in those who pass out and if you piss yourself maybe you might be the winner.

----------


## ossierob

> I have lived in Central 8 years and in CM a year before that, I have not had a beer for 20 years before that, and celebrated my 20 year dry anniversary my first night incountry at an AA meeting in CM.
> I figure if I don't have one then I do not have to keep track of how many I have had, makes it impossible to have to many that way.
> I do open a beer now and again tho, to make a beef stew or a beer batter for my Fish and Chips.
> 
> And I can swear to MTD going for days without a drink, he spent some time here and had none, as well as some other folks that have came to visit, but I will not violate their anonymity by saying who they are.


 
Good for you Blackgang....I have 24 years sober next month.....when in Thailand I live in central also....in Sampran....when you are on a good thing - stick to it!! :bananaman:

----------


## ossierob

Good for you mate......I got 24 years sober....and for me every day sober is better that any week on the piss....I couldnt handle it

----------


## Rural Surin

An interesting note regarding the initial inquiry towards how much {or not} one might imbibe when residing in the sticks. Would the factors of degree be any different if the OP was asking how much city dwellers took to drink? I believe there might be a subliminal stigma that attaches itself to life in the country, as opposed to city slickers that have the multitude of interests and activities to keep themselves from the supposed 'boredom' that rural life mythically implies. The drinker or non-drinker will partake or decline regardless of their locale and respective lifestyle.

----------


## Jeremia

> An interesting note regarding the initial inquiry towards how much {or not} one might imbibe when residing in the sticks. Would the factors of degree be any different if the OP was asking how much city dwellers took to drink? I believe there might be a subliminal stigma that attaches itself to life in the country, as opposed to city slickers that have the multitude of interests and activities to keep themselves from the supposed 'boredom' that rural life mythically implies. The drinker or non-drinker will partake or decline regardless of their locale and respective lifestyle.


I think that this is an extremely relevant point..I am beginning to think you know who I am.....

During my "lost years" whilst living in Kap Choeng and drinking FAR too much saysap degree , I was also spending time in BKK and was infamous along Soi Rangnam, NEP, SC, PP for getting FAR too drunk..falling accross tables where people were eating, collapsing in the street and generally making an arsehole of myself...

This was many years ago but now whether in village, BKK, Patts, ...effing ANYWHERE my alcohol consumption is far less than during those years...

----------


## Blake7

> Good for you mate......I got 24 years sober....and for me every day sober is better that any week on the piss....I couldnt handle it


Does that mean teetotal or that you just limit your alcohol intake so you dont get drunk?

----------


## killerbees

> An interesting note regarding the initial inquiry towards how much {or not} one might imbibe when residing in the sticks. Would the factors of degree be any different if the OP was asking how much city dwellers took to drink? I believe there might be a subliminal stigma that attaches itself to life in the country, as opposed to city slickers that have the multitude of interests and activities to keep themselves from the supposed 'boredom' that rural life mythically implies. The drinker or non-drinker will partake or decline regardless of their locale and respective lifestyle.


This might be the most sensible thing you've ever said.  :Smile:

----------


## ossierob

> Originally Posted by ossierob
> 
> 
> Good for you mate......I got 24 years sober....and for me every day sober is better that any week on the piss....I couldnt handle it
> 
> 
> Does that mean teetotal or that you just limit your alcohol intake so you dont get drunk?


 
Has to be teetotal for me Blake as I just cant drink socially....I need to get very pissed and make a dick of myself when I drink so I need to abstain totally...Felt sorry for myself for a while but have absolutely no regrets at all now... Best achievement I have ever attained :bananaman:

----------


## bart

:kma: i think there are many farangs living in thailand ,
who are so bored with the mostly un-changing daily routine .
they find alcohol a realease from their lonely life style .

----------


## jandajoy

^ as adverse to the Uk, Aus, USA etc etc.

----------


## Norton

> falling accross tables where people were eating, collapsing in the street and generally making an arsehole of myself...


Right. I believe I do know you. :Wink:

----------


## jandajoy

> Right. I believe I do know you.


you must feel proud.       :Smile:

----------


## Jeremia

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> Right. I believe I do know you.
> 
> 
> you must feel proud.


He said "I believe I do know you" ...not "did know me"...Therefore if he does know me now he will definately be proud!!!

Give us a hint if you know me...Who are Doug and Yim??  ::chitown::

----------


## jandajoy

Yim ? Yup, I know Yim.

----------


## Jeremia

> Yim ? Yup, I know Yim.


 
...and who is she in relationship to post #115???

----------


## jandajoy

> ...and who is she in relationship to post #115???


No idea now.

----------


## Jeremia

> Originally Posted by Jeremia
> 
> falling accross tables where people were eating, collapsing in the street and generally making an arsehole of myself...
> 
> 
> Right. I believe I do know you.


..and I do believe I know you...I think we last met in the pub under Ali baba....about 4 years ago????

----------


## Norton

> I think we last met in the pub under Ali baba....about 4 years ago????


The Ali Baba, with short time rooms upstairs and eager local slappers in the pub, next to the klong on north side of Roiet city? Never heard of it. :Smile:

----------


## matchless51

Thanx again for the thread, made me evaluate and have a few days off from 1. the booze. 2 people i drink with, works out it isn't the booze thats the problem, phewww! need to choose drinking partners a little more carefully, there are some proper scumbags living in this country, and they shouldn't even be here, and to be honest i think they are just waiting for an incedent to get their arses kicked out, not going to be me, but it will be someone, be carefull who you drink with and what you listen to.

----------


## Jeremia

> Thanx again for the thread, made me evaluate and have a few days off from 1. the booze. 2 people i drink with, works out it isn't the booze thats the problem, phewww! need to choose drinking partners a little more carefully, there are some proper scumbags living in this country, and they shouldn't even be here, and to be honest i think they are just waiting for an incedent to get their arses kicked out, not going to be me, but it will be someone, be carefull who you drink with and what you listen to.


I have a friend on an island near you that is not only re evaluating his friends but also re evaluating his drinking habits...

----------


## Seekingasylum

Personally speaking I need on average between 2 -3 pints of lager and a few glasses of wine each day, usually between 1800 - 2100 hrs otherwise I become quite tetchy. Life is generally a tedious affair and this alcohol quota perfectly suits my needs which if not met might result in serious dissatisfaction. 
It's also quite useful in papering over the cracks of self deception.
God knows how teetotallers manage it.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

^ Nice one  :Smile:  me too. as for non drinkers, they play squash or something wanky like that..

----------


## Loy Toy

> as for non drinkers, they play squash or something wanky like that


Or take on domineering wive's and or girlfriends turning them into cream-puffs.  :Smile:

----------


## Jeremia2

Well...here I am again! Better to re introduce myself on my own thread..
Same man - different location - may or may not comment - let's see...

----------


## Jeremia2

> Well...here I am again! Better to re introduce myself on my own thread..
> Same man - different location - may or may not comment - let's see...


Well mate - This IS a different place we knew all those years ago...

----------


## David48atTD

> Well mate - This IS a different place we knew all those years ago...


Agreed ... it has improved   :Smile:

----------


## Jeremia2

> Agreed ... it has improved


Hahahaha what was your name then??

----------


## Jeremia2

But it is interesting to see my post from 2009 referring back 13 years prior to that to  96.. living in an Issan village before Thaksin ..and before Big C..Makro, GSM. A totally different world...

----------


## Dillinger

> living in an Issan village before Thaksin ..and before Big C..Makro, GSM. A totally different world...


No 30 baht health care, No Internet,,  no Krispy Kreme or Taco Bell, the old 6 percent lottery beer  Chang, dirt tracks for roads, Don Muang International. 

The good old days my arse :Smile:

----------


## bowie

> good old days


no skytrain but, heh, taximotocy was only 5 baht

----------

